# MULTIPRO JUNIOR Vitamin thổng hợp rất tốt cho bé của Anh quốc.



## Ovixbaby (23/8/21)

MULTIPRO JUNIOR: Một sản phẩm rất tốt của Anh quốc.
*** Đối tượng sử dụng:
Trẻ bị thiếu hụt vitamin và khoáng chất.
Trẻ biếng ăn, suy dinh dưỡng, sức đề kháng kém.
Trẻ đang trong độ tuổi phát triển cần bổ sung dinh dưỡng






*** Thành phần Hàm lượng trong 5ml MultoPro Junior:
Vitamin A 0.417mg
Vitamin B1 0.83mg
Vitamin B2 0.83mg
Vitamin B3 8.33mg
Vitamin B5 2.78mg
Vitamin B6 0.83mg
Vitamin B12 0.55mcg
Vitamin C 30mg
Vitamin D 2.8mcg
Vitamin E 5.55mg
Biotin 55.6mcg
Zinc 1.67mg
Folic Acid 80mcg
Chromium 13.9mcg
Manganese 1.38mg
Magnesium 12.22mg
Selenium 16.7mcg






Multipro Junior bổ sung vitamin tăng cường đề kháng cho trẻ giảm biếng ăn

Liên Hệ
Hotline: 0348966862


----------

